# Mozes builds



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Whats up LIL! Ive been creepin through this site for a while and finally decided to post my builds up. Its been years since I last built a model so theyre ruff. 
S-10






















My Slabed out Escalade!! Project3'N THE MORNIN'. Ima go candy blue,or as close to candy as I can.















Scratch built Elbows.








Poke.








55 Cameo,my Old School build.








78(??) Chevy truck. Started out as a 4x4 but Ima do IFS and four link in back.








99 Silverado,Ima keep it stock for the most part but its gunna lay frame.








This is what I got so far,let me know what you think. Any kind of constructive criticism is welcome, I want to get better! Thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

like the elbows  keep that shit up


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

damn how much to make a set of swangas? (elbows)


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 23 2009, 08:56 PM~13091187
> *damn how much to make a set of swangas? (elbows)
> *


x2


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> *like the elbows  keep that shit up *


Thanks homeboy appreciate it! :thumbsup: 


> *damn how much to make a set of swangas? (elbows)*


I dont know,I wouldnt charge alot. I made those from the rims that came with the Donk Impala so I would need a set of rims to make them cause I dont have alot of extras. And I wouldnt be able to chrome them so I wouldnt charge much if anything.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice trucks!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Those elbows and trucks are looking homie


----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice trucks, I think my favs gonna be that last silverado


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

another houston builder? you need to meet up with me, buggs, doc, and david p. at the hams meetings here in houston, what part of houston you from?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

escalade is lookin sweet homie..nice work so far keep it up.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

DAM BRO! SCRATCHBUILT WHEELS!! THATS KILLA!!!!!!! KEEP UP THE BUILDING :biggrin:


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> *another houston builder? you need to meet up with me, buggs, doc, and david p. at the hams meetings here in houston, what part of houston you from?*


Im in west side for now. You talkin about the one on Westhiemer? Thanks for all the feedback guys!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

My Slabed out Escalade!! Project3'N THE MORNIN'. Ima go candy blue,or as close to candy as I can.

















78(??) Chevy truck. Started out as a 4x4 but Ima do IFS and four link in back.








99 Silverado,Ima keep it stock for the most part but its gunna lay frame.








THOSE ARE BAD ASS BUILDS!! LIKE THE SCRATCHBUILT WHEELS.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2.NICE BUILDS BRO!!


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> *DAM BRO! SCRATCHBUILT WHEELS!! THATS KILLA!!!!!!! KEEP UP THE BUILDING *


Thanks 1/16th! I want to build a 1/16 Chevy truck next,you get those kits from ebay right?


> *THOSE ARE BAD ASS BUILDS!! LIKE THE SCRATCHBUILT WHEELS.*


Thanks darkside.Those wheels were fun to make,I think they came out alright for my first time,but I still have to make the other 2 for the other side.


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

no not on westimer, but near downtown, on sayer st. near washington, meeting are ever 2nd friday of the month. good place to see other people's builds, all different kinds of models. let me know if you want to go, i'll give you more info. or look at hams link in my sig.


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

pm sent homie...keep it up rep that dirty 3rd lol damn i aint sed that in a loooooooooong time!! lol


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> *no not on westimer, but near downtown, on sayer st. near washington, meeting are ever 2nd friday of the month. good place to see other people's builds, all different kinds of models. let me know if you want to go, i'll give you more info. or look at hams link in my sig.*


Yea Im down sounds cool!
*UPDATE*
Finally got some rims for my S-10








And got these for the 78








I wanna dip the S-10 and the 78,didnt like the way the paint came out. I got some DOT 3 and was wondering how long do I let them sit?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DEPENDS ON THE TYPE OF PAINT YOU SPRAYED IT WITH USUALLY A DAY WILL DO THE JOB ! TRY TO TOTALLY DUNK THE BODIES SO ITS ALL DO AT 1 EVEN TIME ! 

MAKE SURE YOU WASH IT VERY GOOD AFTER THE BATH!


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> *DEPENDS ON THE TYPE OF PAINT YOU SPRAYED IT WITH USUALLY A DAY WILL DO THE JOB ! TRY TO TOTALLY DUNK THE BODIES SO ITS ALL DO AT 1 EVEN TIME !
> 
> MAKE SURE YOU WASH IT VERY GOOD AFTER THE BATH!*


Thanks for the help Mini! It worked really well! I need to get more fluid for the 78, didnt have enough to do both. 
*UPDATE*
I got the front suspension and frame cleaned up and primered,still a couple of spots that need work.








































Let me know what you think!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks smooth :thumbsup:


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

nice work man


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice builds homie im liking the elbows i might have to send u a few sets of rims to get a few sets. keep up the good work bro


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i like the silverado


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Mar 1 2009, 07:27 PM~13147670
> *Thanks for the help Mini! It worked really well! I need to get more fluid for the 78, didnt have enough to do both.
> *UPDATE*
> I got the front suspension and frame cleaned up and primered,still a couple of spots that need work.
> ...


Looks good!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

nice job


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMN THAT LOOKS GOOD BRO!


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys!! Started a new project today,want to try to do a replica of my 1:1 Buick








I'll post up some pics once I get some progress on it.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Mar 2 2009, 10:46 PM~13159782
> *Thanks for the comments guys!! Started a new project today,want to try to do a replica of my 1:1 Buick
> 
> 
> ...


im in the process of building a roadmaster. it will be cast when finished :biggrin:


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> *im in the process of building a roadmaster. it will be cast when finished *


I remember seeing your topic about that,Ima have to get a couple.


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

HEY YOU GOT VID OF THE S10 IN THE PIX WITH THE MOTOR IN THE REAR


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

What up kid. It was cool meeting you at the club meeting, The builds look pretty cool. Cant wait to see more!!


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> *What up kid. It was cool meeting you at the club meeting, The builds look pretty cool. Cant wait to see more!!*


Thanks Doc! Its was cool meeting you guys it was fun,looking forward to next months meeting!


> *HEY YOU GOT VID OF THE S10 IN THE PIX WITH THE MOTOR IN THE REAR*


Nah I dont have any video of it,still trying to work things out.
Picked up these kits today for dirt cheap!!
















They were all still in the plastic!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

MAN i want that bel air..


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Finally got some updates!
Got some paint on the Escalade
















Got the c noth and front suspension together on the 99 
























And a tiny peak at the Roadmaster








Let me know what you think!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

paint looks like it layed down smooth!


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks guys! Yea Doc it layed down real smooth,I haven't even put the clear down yet.


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 17 2009, 08:46 PM~13309862
> *paint looks like it layed down smooth!
> *


X4 Looks good man!!! :0


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

damn......!!!!!! paint looks good on the cadi, you gotta bring next meeting.


----------



## pilgrim (Mar 17, 2009)

i dont know why but i missed those swangas at the meeting, dem chits is off da hook man! i know you would make some loot if you could sell those babyz. im on the hunt for some spokes right now. i wanna do another low low. how long did it take you to make those rims? lookin forward to seein that caddy in person. i BMF's the caddy after all, so that one is DONE BABY!

you gonna have to show me some of yer tricks!

hay, remember when my caddy broke da gate, :biggrin: pretty funny!

you should head out to modelmania on the 4th of april. they just had a couple of lows the last couple of years, so come out and represent, and tell adrian dont be hidin!

laters
DP


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pilgrim_@Mar 23 2009, 12:50 AM~13358958
> *i dont know why but i missed those swangas at the meeting, dem chits is off da hook man! i know you would make some loot if you could sell those babyz. im on the hunt for some spokes right now. i wanna do another low low. how long did it take you to make those rims? lookin forward to seein that caddy in person. i BMF's the caddy after all, so that one is DONE BABY!
> 
> you gonna have to show me some of yer tricks!
> ...


man we should have ran out there and pulled the gate too lolololol


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> *i dont know why but i missed those swangas at the meeting, dem chits is off da hook man! i know you would make some loot if you could sell those babyz. im on the hunt for some spokes right now. i wanna do another low low. how long did it take you to make those rims? lookin forward to seein that caddy in person. i BMF's the caddy after all, so that one is DONE BABY!
> 
> you gonna have to show me some of yer tricks!
> 
> ...


Yea I only have them on one side,havent made the other two yet,that might be why you missed them. It took me two days to make both rims, I was talkin with Buggs on how I might be able to make a whole bunch and sell them,it would be cool if I could find an easier and faster way to make them! Yea Ima go check out Model Mania sounds cool!!

Caddi-1
Gate-0 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Mar 23 2009, 03:22 PM~13363530
> *Yea I only have them on one side,havent made the other two yet,that might be why you missed them. It took me two days to make both rims, I was talkin with Buggs on how I might be able to make a whole bunch and sell them,it would be cool if I could find an easier and faster way to make them! Yea Ima go check out Model Mania sounds cool!!
> 
> Caddi-1
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

Man.. taking about modelmania, i went to the stafford center, thinking, for some dumb reason it was on the 21, last sat. yea, when i get there nothing but ballet dancers, i went on the wrong day. i thought they were gunna call the cops, cause i was the only mexican around a bunch of young ballet dancers, ya know. but i'll be there on the right day this time, on the 4th.


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Did a one month build with some of the guys from a local club, we all did the Donk Cadi and this is what I came up with.
























Scratched 5th








Relaxed 5th
























Just swangin through
















This was my first time foiling so it didnt come out great,paint could have been better too but I still like it. My first completed build!!!!


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

them swangs holdin' mane


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

sweet caddy


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats fuckin dope bro!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lookin good meng!!

u get the swanga thing down pat homeboy!!!


----------



## J&R (Nov 16, 2008)

This is SCHWEET!!! love the horns


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 16, 2009)

niicee builldd!..wher diid you get those 84's or did you make them ur selff?


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys! Got the 78 Chevy truck on the bench,and the Escalade. Hope to have the Escalade done within the next month,doesnt need much more work. And I hope to get some more progress on my Roadmaster. I'll post up some pics this week. Hey Chrisp,I made the 84's,but I wish I could just buy them lol!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@May 10 2009, 04:54 PM~13847132
> *Did a one month build with some of the guys from a local club, we all did the Donk Cadi and this is what I came up with.
> 
> 
> ...


sick shit homie.... i like them swangaz.... made a few sets myself also


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> *sick shit homie.... i like them swangaz.... made a few sets myself also
> 
> *


Thanks Rollin! I saw your rims in your topic a while ago,they look good I like them! It would be cool to see them on a build!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

they went to the homie Waco.... i dunno when he'll be back tho


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

talked to WACO today....says wassup. trying to get home soon


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Whats up LIL,havent done much building lately,took a little break after the 1 month build. But I did start on the suspension for the 78 Chevy,just have the right side done,still need the left and the whole rearend.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

lookin good man!!!!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

damn homie im lovin that caddy!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@May 28 2009, 04:42 PM~14031029
> *Whats up LIL,havent done much building lately,took a little break after the 1 month build. But I did start on the suspension for the 78 Chevy,just have the right side done,still need the left and the whole rearend.
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good..... in my opinion, that was the best version of the boxy chevy pickup stepsides..... the revell rear fenders were fukked up and cut out and the MPC ones were molded on..... u doin a good job homie


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@May 29 2009, 04:42 AM~14031029
> *Whats up LIL,havent done much building lately,took a little break after the 1 month build. But I did start on the suspension for the 78 Chevy,just have the right side done,still need the left and the whole rearend.
> 
> 
> ...


Cool


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Whats up LIL!! Thanks for all the comments guys!!! Got some more work done. Did a 1 week build with some of the local builders,heres what I did.
























I had some problems with the dullcoat not layin down good,but it came out alright. Im not comepletly done with it,I want to give it working suspension and put some more primer on it and maybe some whitewalls.
Finished the front suspension on the 78!! Also filled in all the empty spaces on the frame.
















































I really like this truck,its one of my favorites so far.
And finally,I got some work done on my Roadmaster,its not much to look at now but Im slowly making progress.
































I still got A LOT of work to put into it but I like it so far. Let me know what you guys think of my stuff! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice job on the roadmaster!


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Whats up lil! Its been a while! I finished school last week and Im waiting on some certificates so I can get a job,so Ima have a lot of free time to get some building done. I have a lot of updates so here we go.
First up is my Cadillac,took off the red cause it peeled when I opened the trunk so I went with black.
















Next up is a Caprice,had to put elbows on this one
































Got some updates for my 78 also,wasnt feelin the stepside so I decided to go long bed and after searching finally found a bed for it. It was a stretched out Blazer I got in a bag of parts.
































And finally, a wrecker I picked up a couple weeks ago,but its not gunna be a tow truck.
































Thats it for today,I got a couple more updates that I'll put up later this week. Let me know what you guys think,any comments criticism are welcome.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

SICK WORK HOMIE !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

did that truck come with box and wrecker? if so I will trade you something for it, I really want to do a tow truck.


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

*



Originally posted by Moze@Sep 2 2009, 08:31 PM~14964312
Whats up lil! Its been a while! I finished school last week and Im waiting on some certificates so I can get a job,so Ima have a lot of free time to get some building done. I have a lot of updates so here we go.
First up is my Cadillac,took off the red cause it peeled when I opened the trunk so I went with black.
















Next up is a Caprice,had to put elbows on this one
































Thats it for today,I got a couple more updates that I'll put up later this week. Let me know what you guys think,any comments criticism are welcome.


Click to expand...


Like Dee sed...MOZE 'BOWS! :biggrin: Them Elbows lookin good!!!*


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> *Like Dee sed...MOZE 'BOWS!  Them Elbows lookin good!!!*


MOZE BOWS will be opened for business SOON!!!








Thanks for the comps homies!


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Well finally got some updates,been busy workin on wheels. 
Finally got the 4 link finished up on the 78 Chevy!








Ima redo the c notch real soon.
Did a lot of body work to the bed,stills needs a lot more to go but ts getting there.








































Decided to get back on the Escalade,its been sitting for way too long.
























I dont have all 4 wheels done just those two,just wanted to see how it would look,thought it would maybe give me some motivation to finish it.
And last but not least..............











15inch elbows!
Next to the 17s








The 15s are just the regular 84 and the 17s are the 84 gorilla poke








I have molds of both 15 and 17 inch so if anyones interested in a set hit me up. Thanks for looking homies!


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

MOZE, good ish bro! Way to rep the H homie!


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> *MOZE, good ish bro! Way to rep the H homie!*


Thanks homie appreciate that!


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

Waitin on that Roadmaster to get done!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Awesome work!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

deeeeezaaaaammmmmmm


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> *Waitin on that Roadmaster to get done!*


Ha! Me too! I'll finish it one day,Im almost done with the rearend,just got some little things to work out,then the front end :uh: Thanks for the compliments homies!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

TO BE HONEST ! THE 15'S LOOK GOOD , THE 17' COULD WORK WITH RIGHT CAR BUT THEM FUCKIN KNEE CATCHER ON THE CADDY SUV JUST DON'T LOOK RIGHT ! TOO BIG , NOT ENOUGH SPOKES , HELL I DON'T KNOW WHAT IT IS BUT THE LOOK FOUL TO ME ! MAYBE CAUSE ITS NOT MY THING ! BUT AS SAID BY OTHER BUILDS , NICE WORK MAKING YOUR OWN WHEELS AND I TOO WANT TO SEE THE ROADMASTER FINISHED OUT ! I WANT TO DO 1 MY SELF BUT YOU HIT UP FIRST SO I'M LEAVING YOU THE STAGE TO SET THE STANDARD FOR THE ROADMASTER !


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> *TO BE HONEST ! THE 15'S LOOK GOOD , THE 17' COULD WORK WITH RIGHT CAR BUT THEM FUCKIN KNEE CATCHER ON THE CADDY SUV JUST DON'T LOOK RIGHT ! TOO BIG , NOT ENOUGH SPOKES , HELL I DON'T KNOW WHAT IT IS BUT THE LOOK FOUL TO ME ! MAYBE CAUSE ITS NOT MY THING ! BUT AS SAID BY OTHER BUILDS , NICE WORK MAKING YOUR OWN WHEELS AND I TOO WANT TO SEE THE ROADMASTER FINISHED OUT ! I WANT TO DO 1 MY SELF BUT YOU HIT UP FIRST SO I'M LEAVING YOU THE STAGE TO SET THE STANDARD FOR THE ROADMASTER !*


Thanks Mini I really appreciate that! Yea the more I look at it the wheels do look too big,Ima have to find a smaller wheel to put on it or I might just put some regular 26s on it. Still trying to figure it out. Hopefully I can get back on the Roadmaster real soon,Im doin a car for someone so I want to finish that first. Yea and that standard is set pretty high,I dont have en axcuse when the real thing is sitting in the garage :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I would like a set of 15 inchers. PM me with some details, and a price. L8


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey, where you get that 78 from bro? I need one for a build!


----------



## LIL_E03 (Sep 28, 2009)

hey mozes likin tha builds u have a roadmaster check out mines and i wanna do a small scale 2 i started on but my lil pit tow it up lol


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> *Hey, where you get that 78 from bro? I need one for a build!*


I got that at a car show last year,Ive been looking for another one and the 84 GMC but cant find them.


> *hey mozes likin tha builds u have a roadmaster check out mines and i wanna do a small scale 2 i started on but my lil pit tow it up lol*


Thats a really clean lookin Roadmaster! What you gunna do to yours?


----------



## LIL_E03 (Sep 28, 2009)

thats just bout as far as ima go ima get anotha 1 and have fun wit it wut all u thinkin bout doin 2 urs


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 24 2009, 03:46 PM~13099686
> *My Slabed out Escalade!! Project3'N THE MORNIN'. Ima go candy blue,or as close to candy as I can.
> 
> 
> ...


i can honestly say i'm not feelin' those wheels on the escalade, and i know it's a Texas things (i got a few boys from there), but i can appreciate the work it took to make em! i know u got some time into each wheel built! :biggrin: nice job, they do look close the the real thing! is it true that the real originals can slang for close to $10,000 or was MTV over doing it?


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> *i can honestly say i'm not feelin' those wheels on the escalade, and i know it's a Texas things (i got a few boys from there), but i can appreciate the work it took to make em! i know u got some time into each wheel built!  nice job, they do look close the the real thing! is it true that the real originals can slang for close to $10,000 or was MTV over doing it?*


Thanks hocknberry! Yea I took those off,I think I found a smaller set Ima use instead. Yea it takes a lot of time to make a whole set,even with the flat 20 spokes casted it still takes some time to put the last 10 on.


> *thats just bout as far as ima go ima get anotha 1 and have fun wit it wut all u thinkin bout doin 2 urs*


Thats cool,I think Im just gunna put some elbows on it,maybe a fifth and get somethin else for a daily.


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Whats up LIL,havent been on here in a while,been busy lately and havent really had much time to build  But I did manage to get a little bit done.
Had to make the bed a little shorter on the 79,and now it has a floor.
















Replaced the notch and started on cleaning up the frame a little








Decided to put the trim on it for a two tone,its just on the cab right now had to do some cutting on the bed,it sloped down from just behind the wheel wells and had to bring the back half up.








And started on a 51 Bel Air last night. I want it to look like someone took a grinder to it. Its kinda hard to tell cause Im using a different camera and its not as good.
























Where I got the idea from








I know they both look pretty ugly right now but let me know what you think,any ideas,comments,thoughts etc is welcome,thanks for looking :run: :run:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Badass builds


----------



## lowrrico (Jan 26, 2010)

nice rides


----------



## basikhuestontx (Jan 12, 2010)

"come thru swang'n and bang'n pressin the buttons, two slabs brand new crib it aint nothin!"

the homie HTOWN put me on your builds and you holdin the H down with our southern slabs...waitin on MOZE BOWS to open you got my support hands down, plus i need a couple sets of to top this off :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Jan 27 2010, 03:10 PM~16431404
> *Whats up LIL,havent been on here in a while,been busy lately and havent really had much time to build   But I did manage to get a little bit done.
> Had to make the bed a little shorter on the 79,and now it has a floor.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice work! That grinded metal look is the shit! :wow:


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the comps guys!


> *"come thru swang'n and bang'n pressin the buttons, two slabs brand new crib it aint nothin!"
> 
> the homie HTOWN put me on your builds and you holdin the H down with our southern slabs...waitin on MOZE BOWS to open you got my support hands down, plus i need a couple sets of to top this off *


Thanks for the support,hopefully I can get it started soon!


> *  Nice work! That grinded metal look is the shit!  *


Thanks Jimbo,Im really happy witht the way its coming out,Ima get some more done on it and take some better pics of it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fuck man, those are badass bro!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Jan 27 2010, 04:10 PM~16431404
> *Whats up LIL,havent been on here in a while,been busy lately and havent really had much time to build   But I did manage to get a little bit done.
> Had to make the bed a little shorter on the 79,and now it has a floor.
> 
> ...


i can see the grinder look, that came out bad ass! did u use foil and use a "turn" look for the grind? came out right bro!


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Whats up evryone, I thought I'd bring my topic back from the dead and put up some (kinda) new stuff.
First up is the 90's Silverado. This was the One "Weak" build I did with some local club members, wasnt happy with it and redid it. Was almost done when the clear decided it didnt want to be on this truck. So here's where its at now.

I decided to lengthen it and make it a long wheel base, I have a thing for lwb's for some reason  I also cut out the bottom half of the bed that was molded to the frame. I dont plan on putting a bed on it so I'm going to fill in the frame.
















Redid the suspension

























Next up is the never ending 78. Not much more done to it, I started on redoing the suspension and some work to the frame.
Still in the process of putting the two tone trim on it and tried it out with foil.








I'm going to put some new notches on it, I think these are too long.








Took out the stock crossmember and the other one that I had the upper arms mounted to and replaced them with this one. Wanted it to look kind of stock.









This is my Sanford and Son replica, I took the 1950 Ford and made a 1951 front end for it. 

























Proof that I can actually finish something. The 51 Bel Air. I had more pics of it but they were crap.

















This was a 24hr build I did with some of the local guys, 57 Chrysler 300. She's a little rough around the edges..









































Next up is my Cadillac. This is the same one from the earlier posts, was never happy with the way the paint came out so I did it again and made some changes to the roof whike I was at it.

















And finally, it couldnt be my post without some elbows. I scrapped the whole laying spokes by hand and picked up the Ford kit with the 30's. I was surprised to see that the front wheels are actually 83's (for those who dont know 83's came out before the 84's and don't poke as much) So I made a mold of them and with some modification made an 84.








Here you can see the diference between the 3 different off sets








The rim on the left is the regular star wire, the middle is the 83, and the one on the right is the 84.








And here they are with tires.
Thanks for looking,thanks for all the comps and like always comments, questions and all that is welcome!
:run: :run: :run:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

got a picture of the mold i wanna cast me some


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> got a picture of the mold i wanna cast me some
> 
> 
> > Nah I dont have any of the mold but I can take a couple.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> > got a picture of the mold i wanna cast me some
> >
> >
> > > Nah I dont have any of the mold but I can take a couple.
> > ...


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

:0 where did you get those bull horns?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Sep 14 2010, 11:16 PM~18572124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you can make some out of styrene and shape them with files


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Sep 5 2009, 11:27 AM~14988376
> *MOZE BOWS will be opened for business SOON!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Put me down for a set when you get 'em ready, I got a homie from Galveston that I'm doin' a build for and these will set it off just right.


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

homie you have some sick work on them trucks


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> * i was thinking of modding those into super pokes*


Yea that would be pretty cool, I might try that too, or even some gorillas



> * where did you get those bull horns?*


I cut them off a a Longhorn figure I found at Target, I've also seen similar ones at Hobby Lobby. 



> *Put me down for a set when you get 'em ready, I got a homie from Galveston that I'm doin' a build for and these will set it off just right. *


I'm trying to get all that going so keep an eye out,hopefully it wont be too long from now.



> *homie you have some sick work on them trucks*


Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Made a little progree tonight on the 90's Silverado. Started on one of the inner fenderwells. Im still messing with diferent shapes and ideas but its getting there.








Thanks for looking :wave:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

got pics of the guerrillas?


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Sep 15 2010, 12:35 AM~18571019
> *Whats up evryone, I thought I'd bring my topic back from the dead and put up some (kinda) new stuff.
> First up is the 90's Silverado.  This was the One "Weak" build I did with some local club members, wasnt happy with it and redid it.  Was almost done when the clear decided it didnt want to be on this truck.  So here's where its at now.
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

hey man, just went through all 6 pages...im liking the trucks heaps... and your frames are looking real sweet... giving me a few ideas


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

great work on them suspensions... :0 :wow: an that 51 is bad ass too. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

6 pages of good builds..i have that exact 78 kit, and couldnt for the life of me get it out to put it together. but now that ive seen yours, it has a fighting chance..lol.


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> *got pics of the guerrillas?*


They look a little over the top but I still want to try and make some in a 15,the ones on my black Caprice and Cadillac are gorillas but they're a 17.











> *NICE :thumbsup:*


Thanks Badgas!



> *hey man, just went through all 6 pages...im liking the trucks heaps... and your frames are looking real sweet... giving me a few ideas   *


Thanks man appreciate it!



> *great work on them suspensions... :0  :wow:    an that 51 is bad ass too. :biggrin: *


Thanks 716. Those suspensions can be a pain in the ass but its worth the trouble. That 51 had its problems too,especially with all the curves and the BMF, lots of :guns: wrinkles. 



> *6 pages of good builds..i have that exact 78 kit, and couldnt for the life of me get it out to put it together. but now that ive seen yours, it has a fighting chance..lol.*


Thanks noma. I love that kit, has to be one of my favorites and IMO, the best kit of that truck. 

Now for the updates.
Put in some more work on the OBS. Sarted filling in the frame, still have to fill in the area behind the notch, then go over it with putty. Also started on the bar set up for the rear end.
























Geting a little bit closer with the inner fender wells. Got the shape I wanted but it sits too forward in the engine bay.

























Thats it for now, thanks for looking. Comments, thoughts, etc are welcome. :wave: :run:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Bad ass builds, bro. You killin' it, man. Keep it up.


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> *Bad ass builds, bro. You killin' it, man. Keep it up.*


Thanks man I really appreciate it.

Got a little more done. Had to go back and straighten a couple more things out so I havent really done anything new to it.

I finished filling in all the holes in the back of the cab, just needs a little cleaning up and thats done.









I took the engine and completely redid it. I frankensteined the carb, air filter, and a couple other parts from my parts box. Also made some brackets to take care of the magic floating pullies.









I dont have plans to put a bed on this truck so I decided to just have the stock tail lights tied down o the bumper. I also added a back to the tail lights and wired them.









Made some progress on the rear end set up, and it just about finished.









Thanks for checking out my stuff and let me know what you think. :wave:


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

man thats i wikkid idea.. having ya tail lights tied to ya bumper.... giving me an idea


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lookin good moze

post that fif!! lol


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 28 2010, 11:07 PM~18688066
> *lookin good moze
> 
> post that fif!! lol
> *


 it's a secret project doc, cause then everyone will want one, and if so, I'm in line for one, lol


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> *man thats i wikkid idea.. having ya tail lights tied to ya bumper.... giving me an idea   *


One of my friends has a bagged 86 Chevy and before he had the bed on it he tied down the stock tail lights on the bumper, so thats where I got the idea from.



> *lookin good moze
> 
> post that fif!! lol*


Thanks Doc! 



> *it's a secret project doc, cause then everyone will want one, and if so, I'm in line for one, lol*


Lol well we'll see about that.

As requested by The.Dr, heres the fifth wheel I had on my Cadillac. Its the same one from back when it was red and then black, but i took it apart and redid it.
















The original one didnt recline right so I toook care of that.
















I still have a bit more to go on it and havent really been working on it either, trying to get a couple other builds out the way first.
Let me know what you guys think. :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Whats up guys, got some more updates on the OBS. Its getting real close to being done :biggrin: 

Finished all the body. Wanted to keep it simple and clean so I just went with a Dupli Color gloss black, no clear yet. Also got rid of the red lines and went with a whitewall.

























Finished filling in the frame and sprayed it metallic silver. Added some detail to the frame since Im going with no bed.









Heres the back half.









This is just an idea of how Im going to do the air set up, I might change it I might not. :dunno: 










And just a couple extra shots.

















Thanks for looking. 
:wave:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice work on the frame n all Moze! Bring it to the meeting tonight!


For all u local builders that wanna hang out and talk plastic or brag about your current projects or just need help with something your working on...
(sry to post this all up in your thread Mo!)


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Oct 8 2010, 12:27 PM~18767322
> *Nice work on the frame n all Moze!  Bring it to the meeting tonight!
> For all u local builders that wanna hang out and talk plastic or brag about your current projects or just need help with something your working on...
> (sry to post this all up in your thread Mo!)
> *


Thanks Buggs, its cool


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

WHats up guys! Needed a break from the Silverado so I decided to do a quick build. Wanted to do something other than a truck. Not quite finished, just need to finish the motor and frame.


















































Heres the interior

















The frame. Extended the trailing trailing arms, added the Y, and extended the upper control arms.









And a little update on the truck, got the steering together. Still a few things to work out. 

















Thanks for looking and let me know what you think!

:wave:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

nice color and nice work on the daytons are those revell 13s with rings


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

doc's wheels?


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Oct 23 2010, 05:39 PM~18889923
> *WHats up guys!  Needed a break from the Silverado so I decided to do a quick build.  Wanted to do something other than a truck.  Not quite finished, just need to finish the motor and frame.
> 
> 
> ...


im diggin this 64 that bitch is clean homie! :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

what the hell..how'd i miss the steering mechanics on that silvy...thats just some badass work my friend! :wow:


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> *nice color and nice work on the daytons are those revell 13s with rings*


Thanks, those are the wheels from the Accord wagon, DrNitrus casted them, but the do look really close to the wires that come in the 64 kit. 



> *doc's wheels?*


Yup, trying to put them to good use.



> *im diggin this 64 that bitch is clean homie! :wow:   *


Thanks I really appreciate it.



> *what the hell..how'd i miss the steering mechanics on that silvy...thats just some badass work my friend! :wow: *


Thanks man, I really want to get that truck finished.

I have some updates to share, I finally got my 84 in rubber. Ive been waiting a really long time for this so all I've been focusing on lately is casting. 
Heres the finished product.








I hadnt used Alclad in a while and got a little trigger happy so they didnt come out that great.









I also did the tires but I just need to get some black dye.










I also made a mold of the longhorns.









I was looking at my fifth wheel and decided it needed a little more work, it looked a little too small so I added a little more to it.








Let me know what you guys think of it cause I do want to eventually cast it.

Finally theres my OBS, its been putting up a fight and I had to repaint it but I went with red this time and did the engine bay in silver. It needs some more clear, theres a few bugs in the steering, and the air set up and its done.









Thanks for looking, let me know what you think. :wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Oct 23 2010, 05:39 PM~18889923
> *WHats up guys!  Needed a break from the Silverado so I decided to do a quick build.  Wanted to do something other than a truck.  Not quite finished, just need to finish the motor and frame.
> 
> 
> ...


just plain Damm! :biggrin:


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> *just plain Damm! :biggrin: *


Thanks Hydro  This one should be done by the end of the week.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

The frame. Extended the trailing trailing arms, added the Y, and extended the upper control arms.









And a little update on the truck, got the steering together. Still a few things to work out. 

















LOOKS GREAT AN THAT FRONT SUSPENSION WORK IS KILLER.. :0


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> *LOOKS GREAT AN THAT FRONT SUSPENSION WORK IS KILLER..  :0 *


Thanks homie  

I have some more updates on the Impala. Finally finished up the suspension, cylinders, and the steering. The frame and suspension parts are ready for paint.


































This was all I was able to get, batteries on the camera died but I'll try to get some more up soon. 
Thanks for looking and thanks for all the comments guys. :wave:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Nov 18 2010, 10:06 PM~19105795
> *Thanks homie
> 
> I have some more updates on the Impala.  Finally finished up the suspension, cylinders, and the steering.  The frame and suspension parts are ready for paint.
> ...


damn.... :wow:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Great work man!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 19 2010, 07:20 AM~19108726
> *Great work man!
> *



X2!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Nov 18 2010, 10:06 PM~19105795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: Homie that frame and suspension work is freakin' sick !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Put me down for a couple of sets of the swangas when you're ready  

As for everything else in here...


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> *damn....  :wow: *


Im trying to make sure I have a spot for the month after next.


> *Put me down for a couple of sets of the swangas when you're ready   *


I'll let you know when they're ready. :biggrin: 


> *Great work man!*





> *X2!!  :biggrin: *





> * :wow:  :wow:  :wow: Homie that frame and suspension work is freakin' sick !*


Thanks guys, really apreciate all the comments and feedback


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAAAMMNN!!!!!!! Those swangas look killer... Im diggin the Impala big time and the Silverado is just amazing....


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 13 2010, 07:11 PM~19058337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love that 64


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 20 2010, 05:37 AM~19116259
> *I love that 64
> *




x2 Send that shit my way! :wow: I'll send you my address :biggrin:

Congrats on becoming a Dynasty member bro. Well deserved :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 20 2010, 10:36 AM~19116783
> *Congrats on becoming a Dynasty member bro. Well deserved :thumbsup:
> *


CONGRATS MAN!!


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> I love that 64


Thanks Siim, Im starting to like a litttle more everyday.



> x2 Send that shit my way! :wow: I'll send you my address :biggrin:
> 
> Congrats on becoming a Dynasty member bro. Well deserved :thumbsup:


Well...everything has a price :biggrin: Thanks bro I appreciate it!

[/QUOTE]CONGRATS MAN!!


> Thanks Doc!


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Did some casting today.
I still have to do the rear inside wheel, and Im probably gunna have to redo one of the halves for the outer rear wheel. 
















Just painted the tires with some flat black.
















Thanks for looking guys :wave:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Nov 26 2010, 09:51 PM~19171565
> *Did some casting today.
> I still have to do the rear inside wheel, and Im probably gunna have to redo one of the halves for the outer rear wheel.
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: that looks pretty bad ass moze!!  where you get them wheels?


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 26 2010, 08:16 PM~19171731
> *:0  :wow:  that looks pretty bad ass moze!!   where you get them wheels?
> *


Thanks homie! I got them from a tow truck kit,L.A fire dept recovery truck. Put the Carlo street burner tires on them and castes them with the tires.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Nov 26 2010, 09:51 PM~19171565
> *Did some casting today.
> I still have to do the rear inside wheel, and Im probably gunna have to redo one of the halves for the outer rear wheel.
> 
> ...



Thats some good lookin' castings fam !


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Nov 26 2010, 09:51 PM~19171565
> *Did some casting today.
> I still have to do the rear inside wheel, and Im probably gunna have to redo one of the halves for the outer rear wheel.
> 
> ...


 :wow: how much shipped? :biggrin:


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Nov 27 2010, 08:00 AM~19174188-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:sprint: 
I havent been able to finish up the 64 so i been doing a few other things. Made a knock off for the 83's and 84's. I used these knock offs (dont remember who makes these) and made them smaller, the bars a little thicker and rounded them off.








This is what I was going for.








Here are some shots of it on the wheel.
















It still need some work but its a start.
And here are just a couple more pictures of the semi rims.
















Thanks for looking, really appreciate all the feedback guys! :wave:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Nov 27 2010, 04:23 PM~19175817
> *:wow:  how much shipped? :biggrin:
> *




x2!!!! :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 27 2010, 10:29 PM~19178544
> *x2!!!! :wow:
> *


WAIT IN LINE I WAS ALLREADY ON IT....


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Moze your the shit bro thx for helpin me :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Nov 29 2010, 02:08 AM~19187854
> *Moze your the shit bro thx for helpin me :biggrin:
> *


didnt i tell you ask moze..lol....  moze is the man.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 29 2010, 06:56 AM~19188564
> *didnt i tell you ask moze..lol....   moze is the man.... :thumbsup:
> *


You got that right homie


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin+Nov 29 2010, 12:08 AM~19187854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Nov 29 2010, 06:40 PM~19193248
> *No problem!  Anytme you need help with anything else let me know.
> Thanks guys  :biggrin:
> *


Any time bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

to the top,
For the Fam !


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

truck looks good,the rig wheels are bad ass


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> *truck looks good,the rig wheels are bad ass*


Thanks Chris, I had to take a break from the wheels, been having too many problems with them  

I was finally able to get some work in on the 64. Got the frame and suspesion all painted. 
























All thats really left to do is the trunk set up.








Thanks for looking and thanks for all the feedback. :wave:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Dec 3 2010, 12:25 PM~19228234
> *Thanks Chris, I had to take a break from the wheels, been having too many problems with them
> 
> I was finally able to get some work in on the 64.  Got the frame and suspesion all painted.
> ...


looks great..love the suspension.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Dec 3 2010, 12:25 PM~19228234
> *Thanks Chris, I had to take a break from the wheels, been having too many problems with them
> 
> I was finally able to get some work in on the 64.  Got the frame and suspesion all painted.
> ...


looks good bro !


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 3 2010, 10:28 AM~19228247
> *looks good bro !
> *


Thanks trend, I appreciate it.

Well the 64 is finally finished!








































This is the first time Ive tried a set up like this,also made a rack for the pumps and batteries.









Im gunna try to take some better pictures of it soon. Thanks for looking guys :wave:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

nice


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn that came out nice!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Dec 8 2010, 12:52 PM~19272249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DANG !!!!!!!! Homie that '64 is too sick with that set up !!!!!!!!!!!! 

excellent work bro !


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Dec 8 2010, 11:06 AM~19272351-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys, appreciate the feedback :biggrin:


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

damn homie you got some nice builds


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

64 looks great.


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Dec 8 2010, 10:52 AM~19272249
> *Thanks trend, I appreciate it.
> 
> Well the 64 is finally finished!
> ...



Daam moze your lookin real good and how did you do the adjustable suspension


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

NICE!! THE WHOLE CAR CAME OUT GREAT!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

This is one bad 64 homie...


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

64 looking good, homie.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

For the Dynasty Fam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

the 64 is bad a$$ bro


----------



## veeman (Jul 8, 2007)

with the adjustable supsension how do you keep it up in a standing 3?


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the comps on the 64, I apreciate it! Finished up the DC2 last night, just a quick build nothing really special.
















































Thanks for looking :thumbsup:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Dec 17 2010, 06:26 PM~19355747
> *Thanks for the comps on the 64, I apreciate it!  Finished up the DC2 last night, just a quick build nothing really special.
> 
> 
> ...



Gosh Dam man !! im feelin the Shit out of this !!!!!!!!!! thats exactly how my honda would look ! or a teg, lol but i feelin the camber and the staggerd !! sickK and clean


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dutchone+Dec 17 2010, 06:29 PM~19355765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

66 Impala finished up.









































Thanks for looking :wave:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Dec 20 2010, 01:46 PM~19376444
> *66 Impala finished up.
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck moze you gat down


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Dec 20 2010, 02:32 PM~19376727
> *Fuck moze you gat down
> *


Thanks Trike, I appreciate the comps.

Heres a few updates on what Ive been working on.

Got the 5th wheel almost done, just needs a few touch ups.
















This is the part that needs the most work right now









Finally got the wheels finished. 

































And started redoing the sign for the trunk. Im going to make as little thinner and light it up. And now that I look at the pictures of the trunk I really NEED to paint the jams. 

















Thanks for looking, comments/ideas are always welcome
:wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Damm, i am always on the late freight.. I love your 64.. and i like the white interior
and injectors on the 66.. and its cool how you turned the brougham into a coupe..


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 17 2011, 12:16 PM~19620321
> *Damm, i am always on the late freight.. I love your 64.. and i like the white interior
> and injectors on the 66.. and its cool how you turned the brougham into a coupe..
> *


Better late than never! Thanks Hydro I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Jan 17 2011, 02:04 PM~19620242
> *Thanks Trike, I appreciate the comps.
> 
> Heres a few updates on what Ive been working on.
> ...


 :wow: how much shipped? :biggrin: lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn nice work!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 18 2011, 12:51 AM~19626554
> *Damn nice work!!!!
> *


X2! Killa work bro!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that lac looks sick nice work on the conti kit


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Jan 17 2011, 02:46 PM~19621388
> *:wow:  how much shipped?  :biggrin: lol
> *


Always trying to start something :nosad: lol
Thanks darkside,trend, ky. I appreciate all the feedback guys! Made a lot of progress today, I'll post up some more tomorrow.


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Whats up guys,havent really done much building lately,hopefully I'll get back into it soon. Thought I'd share some pics from Import Face Off 2011. Not lowriders but theyre still some clean rides. A LOT of stanced cars. But they defanitely gave me ideas for the next import build. 
8 second EG


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

My brother flew in from jesey for this event...rained screwed it up


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 1 2011, 07:01 PM~19760178
> *My brother flew in from jesey for this event...rained screwed it up
> *


Man that sucks, yea the rain kinda ruined it. Was pretty disappointed when they cancelled the racing.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Pics are nice as hell!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 1 2011, 10:11 PM~19761018
> *Pics are nice as hell!!
> *


X2!


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Whats up LIL, havent really been building lately. A bad case of builders block and lack of motivation didnt make it easy. But I was able to do a little work on a couple things. Started on a bike for the one year build for DYNASTY. 








Started with this^^








Cut the frame up, made it shorter in the rear and took out a lot of the rake in the front. Changed the shape of the tank too, it had a dip in it towards the bottom but smoothed it out.








Got rid of the notch in the frame for the seat, cut up the seat too. Changed the shape a little and got rid of the flames on it.








Built a springer front end, still needs a set of springs to go on top of the ones I have on there. The bars on it are not the ones I will be using, those were practice bars. I will make a new set for it soon.

Also got some work in on my OBS. 
Redid the steering. Before








After
















Still needs a little cleaning up but its there for the most part.
Finally put the shocks in on the rear.
























They dont have much travel but its still in the works.
Started on mounts for the bed.








Not really quit sure if Im gunna keep these or do something else :dunno: 
Took the Chevy Rally wheels off and went with dirty steelies.








Thanks for checkin out my work, questions comments etc... are welcome :wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Apr 12 2011, 10:10 AM~20319320
> *Whats up LIL, havent really been building lately.  A bad case of builders block and lack of motivation didnt make it easy.  But I was able to do a little work on a couple things.  Started on a bike for the one year build for DYNASTY.
> 
> 
> ...


welcome back.. the work looks good..


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> Whats up LIL, havent really been building lately. A bad case of builders block and lack of motivation didnt make it easy. But I was able to do a little work on a couple things. Started on a bike for the one year build for DYNASTY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Apr 12 2011, 10:10 AM~20319320
> *Whats up LIL, havent really been building lately.  A bad case of builders block and lack of motivation didnt make it easy.  But I was able to do a little work on a couple things.  Started on a bike for the one year build for DYNASTY.
> 
> 
> ...


*IM REALY DIGGING THAT SPRINGER FRONT END ON YOU BIKE. I WAS GOING TO DO THAT ON THE LAST BIKE I DID BUT DIDNT LIKE HOW IT WAS TURNING OUT. LOOKING AT YOURS MAKES ME WANNA TRY AGAIN* :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice work on the bike Moze!


----------



## freedomrider (Apr 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Jan 17 2011, 02:46 PM~19621388
> *:wow:  how much shipped?  :biggrin: lol
> *



yes how much im in houston i made some but urs look way better and i dnt have the supplies like u do i would like a fifth and a set of 84s and vouges just get back at me


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

NIce car your killing them with that kit





Got the 5th wheel almost done, just needs a few touch ups.
















This is the part that needs the most work right now









Finally got the wheels finished. 

































And started redoing the sign for the trunk. Im going to make as little thinner and light it up. And now that I look at the pictures of the trunk I really NEED to paint the jams. 

















Thanks for looking, comments/ideas are always welcome
:wave:
[/quote]


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dynasty is in the building !


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome back bro! Works lookin sick! Keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks guys, appreciate all the comps very much. :biggrin:


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Made a little more progress on the Chevy. Painted and assembled the rear suspension, shock and the steering.
























Also decided to do some interior work. It started with the seats and dash from a 65 Impala but it didnt look right with the stock door panels. So I decided to change those out too.
















The interior still has a long way to go but its getting there. Thanks for looking :wave:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Suspension looks killer bro and Im diggin that interior also... Sick!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 20 2011, 11:40 PM~20386202
> *Suspension looks killer bro and Im diggin that interior also... Sick!
> *


X2 ! sick work !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> Made a little more progress on the Chevy. Painted and assembled the rear suspension, shock and the steering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

another shop bought the burnt out shell and re-build it.... 

pics from the show look amazing its all about the stance...

and your models are off the hook


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Apr 20 2011, 09:40 PM~20386202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea thats where I got the idea from, The Littel Shop of Horrors built it. They do some really bad ass work. Yea it caught fire (Ole Crispy) but they rebuilt it.


> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Apr 23 2011, 12:27 AM~20401083
> *another shop bought the burnt out shell and re-build it....
> 
> pics from the show look amazing its all about the stance...
> ...


Thanks LOW. LSoH still has it but yes they did rebuild it and yes it does look amazing :wow: 

Had a little accident last night, a polished trunk is NOT a good place to put your box with with your builds on it. Because it will just slide right off......








It wasnt TOO bad, I was able to get all back together in a couple hours.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm glad you were able to get it back together, looks like the bike made it ok.


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@Apr 23 2011, 11:56 AM~20402879
> *I'm glad you were able to get it back together, looks like the bike made it ok.
> *


It wasn't as bad as I thought it was. Yea the bike made without a scratch, the motor and everything just came off the frame.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

wow dude....nice recovery...glad it all worked out i was feelin pretty bad after that happened.


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 23 2011, 02:37 PM~20403093
> *wow dude....nice recovery...glad it all worked out i was feelin pretty bad after that happened.
> *


 I guess i missed a plastic fall on friday.....


----------

